# Making your own Bongs



## orlcorekid (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello to all in beautiful M/P land. Does anyone else make there own bongs. if not this is how.

Requirements: Drill, Glass cutting bit(can be picked up at any local hardware store) Femal slide, Bowl.

First pick up a sweet vase that you like. Fill the vase full with water or sand. Get a friend to help hold the vase. Turn the water on in the sink. Place the vase in a sink get your friend to hold the vase right under the water. Carefully, carefully place the tip of the drill bit where to want the hole. Start to drill slowly untill you get the hang of it. Becareful not to push to hard, let the drill do the work. Make sure you hold the drill bit right under the water. Once the hole is finished carefully clean the vase out. Then dry your vase. Next place your female slide in and seal around the slide with some type of glue like caulking or a rubber grummit. If you use caulking then allow time for the caulking to dry befor lighting up. Thats it. Its really simple once you get the hang out it.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Oct 9, 2006)

thats pretty frickin cool, like im really against smokin out of homemade stuff, but those are sweet, although I'd rather buy a nice, professionally made bong.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm unable to see the pics....


----------



## wesman123123 (Oct 9, 2006)

nice bongs im guna do the same thing


----------



## wesman123123 (Oct 9, 2006)

why does the vase have to be under water??


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I'm unable to see the pics....


 
I converted them to Jpegs so they can have a thumbnail view opposed to clicking on them.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 9, 2006)

wesman123123 said:
			
		

> why does the vase have to be under water??


 
So the glass doesn't heat up from all that friction and shatter 


Thanks, Mutt!!


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks. I love my candycane. Shes the love of my life. I really like making my own bongs, its really sweet to know that your token outta something you made and looks great.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 10, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> Thanks. I love my candycane. Shes the love of my life. I really like making my own bongs, its really sweet to know that your token outta something you made and looks great.



Yeah it is. I'd love to see any other objects you've constructed. Creativity fo life.


----------



## Sampson (Dec 23, 2007)

Were can you get a Femal slide at?


----------

